
Show HN: TerminusDB 1.1 – Big Babushka' OSS graph DB that stores data like Git - LukeEF
https://github.com/terminusdb/terminus-server
======
LukeEF
TerminusDB 1.1 - the Big Babushka! So happy to put this out. It could almost
be a 2.0, but given that we are a young DB, we want to save those release
numbers for future exciting developments (I did see another DB on release
0.50.0 - I won’t name names, but come on folks, give us a 1.0!).

The major development is our new storage backend, terminus-store. With the
introduction of the new store, TerminusDB takes a radical departure from
traditional database architectures. Our approach has three parts:

1\. We have a graph database with strong schema to retain simplicity and
generality 2\. The graph is implemented using succinct immutable data
structures which enable more sparing use of main memory resources. 3\. We
adopt a delta encoding approach to updates (‘like git, but for data’) which
provides the whole suite of revision control features: branch, merge, squash,
rollback, blame, and time-travel facilitating CI/CD approaches on data.

This final point is crucial - with TerminusDB we can now use advanced CI/CD
workflows in data operations. The large impact of git on the software
development world can now be envisioned in the world of data. This is made
possible by synergies between an immutable layered approach and the succinct
data structure approach that we’ve used for encoding. The DevOps revolution
becomes the DataOps revolution.

In addition to the new backend, we have a re-imagined console, our query
language WOQL has been extended and, importantly, we have a Python Client. We
are the database for data people and there are no more data people than
Pythonistas.

